# ExPats in Bilbao



## Tomtxu (May 6, 2014)

Hey out there!

I moved to Bilbao after living in Barcelona - and compared to Barcelona Bilbao is a rather quiet place. (... or I totally miss the "cool stuff" like parties, arts, live music, etc. - if so, please tell me!!)

One of the things I also couldn't find was a group of ExPats. Though I'm sure there must be more people with a foreign background out there!

To make some "noise" in Bilbao I started a group in Facebook called "ExPats in Bilbao". I hope this will be a first step to a platform where people with similar interests can find each other, share information, help each other and organize events.

As you can see in my profile in Facebook, I like sports in general, especially climbing, running and mountaineering as well as cooking, (live)music and - most of all - meeting interesting people.

I will organize small events from time to time which are within my interests - and hope so will do more people!

If you are interested in meeting people with a foreign background, please get in touch! Either here or better join the group in Facebook.

We already scheduled a first meeting, which will be at the 08th of May 2014. As I'm German, the fist event will take place in a nice german bar here in Bilbao , where you can get good beer, brezeln and a "Schweinshaxn" (if your stomache can handle it!) 

Interested? Then ask for details!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tomtxu said:


> Hey out there!
> 
> I moved to Bilbao after living in Barcelona - and compared to Barcelona Bilbao is a rather quiet place. (... or I totally miss the "cool stuff" like parties, arts, live music, etc. - if so, please tell me!!)
> 
> ...


I don't think there's anyone on here from Bilbo atm, although I'm a frequent visitor as OH is from there and all his family live in and around.
Can't help you with the nightlife, sorry, but there really is plenty going on culturally speaking as in galleries, museums, concerts go. I'd say the city was a bit lacking in OV cinema though, and yes, Barcelona probably is a more vibrant city to live in.
There are also plenty of foreigners living in Bilbao, but I don't think there are any special groups aimed at them so maybe your Face book thingie is a good idea!

Scroll on down and you'll find other threads about Bilbao


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think there's anyone on here from Bilbo atm, although I'm a frequent visitor as OH is from there and all his family live in and around.
> Can't help you with the nightlife, sorry, but there really is plenty going on culturally speaking as in galleries, museums, concerts go. I'd say the city was a bit lacking in OV cinema though, and yes, Barcelona probably is a more vibrant city to live in.
> There are also plenty of foreigners living in Bilbao, but I don't think there are any special groups aimed at them so maybe your Face book thingie is a good idea!
> 
> Scroll on down and you'll find other threads about Bilbao


Kaixo Tomtxu! Guess I'm no longer the only -txu screenname-ed poster here. 

Truth be told, I'm only -txu because I'm married to a Basque guy. We live out of the region. 

When I lived near Bilbao, I never really found any expat groups. I get the feeling that those of us up here are a bit hidden away, unlike in other parts of Spain.

While I won't be able to make the meetup due to work, I would LOVE to know what the name of the German bar is! 

Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Also, I can't find the FB group.


----------



## Tomtxu (May 6, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> Kaixo Tomtxu! Guess I'm no longer the only -txu screenname-ed poster here.
> 
> Truth be told, I'm only -txu because I'm married to a Basque guy. We live out of the region.
> 
> ...


Hey Elene(txu)! 

the german bar is called "Ein Prosit" and is run by the descendants of a German guy that moved to Bilbao in the 1920th. They also run a butchery where you can buy pretty good German sausages, as the family keeps the tradition to send the kids to Germany where they have to learn the "butchery profession"... 

Is there any other day/time you could make it for a meeting? I'm about to schedule more for the coming weeks and can consider your schedule!

See you soon!
Tom


----------



## Tomtxu (May 6, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> Also, I can't find the FB group.



I just spend an hour to figure out why the h*** the group doesn't show up in Facebook when you search for it.

Now I found the answer in a Facebook forum:

Facebook only shows search results of group with a certain number of members...
Very clever, I wonder how a group can grow with this kind of policy...

Anyhow, I created a link which you can follow to find the group:

https : / / ww w.facebook.com/groups/ExPatsBilbao/ 

I hope this works! If not, my Facebook account is "Tom Haider". I have to add you ass a friend and then I can send you an invitation to the group!

Cheers
Thomas


----------



## Tomtxu (May 6, 2014)

Tomtxu said:


> Hey out there!
> 
> I moved to Bilbao after living in Barcelona - and compared to Barcelona Bilbao is a rather quiet place. (... or I totally miss the "cool stuff" like parties, arts, live music, etc. - if so, please tell me!!)
> 
> ...


EDIT: 
The Facebook search-policy prohibits groups to be found if they don't have "sufficient" members... even if you search for the exact name of the group...
So here is the workaround:

Enter this link in your browser and you should get direct to the group:

h t t ps://ww w.facebook.com/groups/ExPatsBilbao/

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try this page of groups in Bilbao. There's an expat group that doesn't look like there's a lot happening, but there's also a language group
Meetups near Bilbao - Meetup


----------



## director1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Tomtxu said:


> Hey out there!
> 
> I moved to Bilbao after living in Barcelona - and compared to Barcelona Bilbao is a rather quiet place. (... or I totally miss the "cool stuff" like parties, arts, live music, etc. - if so, please tell me!!)
> 
> ...


Hi Tomtxu

Just wondering how your expat group is going and if you have any meetups scheduled for some point in the new year. Would love to join if I'm in town...

Best,
Dir


----------

